# some pictures of jemma ( 4 months & 10 days)



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is Jemma who loves to be in the laundry basket immediatly when the cloths comes out from the drier and they are hot and clean ...


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome pictures.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice pictures, and a very nice dog


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

wow, she looks like she has pretty strong legs


----------

